# I'm new to Specktra....



## danielledawn (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi I'm danielledawn I'm new to specktra I have been on this website a couple of time to learn how to press pigments.  I also swap on mua under the same name, I still trying to figure out how to navigate this site.  I just wanted to introduce myself


----------



## Janice (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra Danielle Dawn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let us know if you ned any help.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 22, 2008)

to Specktra!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 23, 2008)

welcome


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 10, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## glam8babe (May 10, 2008)

welcome


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------

